# Nan Download Progress



## cesar2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi was wondering if anyone else had issues downloading game data, i purchased and installed some apps that required to download extra data and everytime it tries to download the progress bar shows NaN 0mb and doesnt download anything any ideas helps please..


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

NaN means "not a number" and is usually the result of dividing by 0. At a guess, the file it's trying to download is not available and it therefore treats it as a 0 byte file.

Can you get the url of the file it's trying to download and try it on another computer?


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

The file you are probably trying to download is from EA, and if it is, it won't work. The reason why, I believe, is because of the market data and not having a MSID or IMEI number for which to reference with the tablet. Also since Google is not registering the TP EA servers will block your downloading of the files. The only way to to get around this, that I have found, is to download the data on your phone and then zip and transfer over to your TP.


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Download it on your phone then copy the game folder from the phones SD card to the root of the SD of the touchpad. Worked for madden12 for me.


----------



## Jpolous (Aug 22, 2011)

worked for simcity too

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I get a fc in simcity :-(


----------

